# Aviation Fixed Base Operators



## FastTrax (Jun 23, 2021)

www.acukwik.com

www.aviapages.com/fbos/

https://fbo.fltplan.com

www.globalair.com/directories/FBO-13.html

www.ifboa.aero

www.aerospaceexchange.com/fixed-base-operators/

www.aviationpros.com/home/article/10386674/handling-the-fbos

www.nata.aero/advocacy/get-to-know-fbos

https://law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/49/1562.25

https://info.natacs.aero/online-training/fixed-base-operator-training

www.privatejetcardcomparisons.com/what-is-an-fbo-explaining-fixed-base-operators/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-base_operator

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Air_Transportation_Association


----------



## oldman (Jun 25, 2021)

The flight school I trained at was an FBO. A lot less traffic than an airport that accommodates commercial aircraft. Most FBO’s lack having a TCA area.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 26, 2021)

oldman said:


> The flight school I trained at was an FBO. A lot less traffic than an airport that accommodates commercial aircraft. Most FBO’s lack having a TCA area.















Before OEA had their own new stand alone tower I used to hang out at a couple of FBOs there, they had the usual pilot books they had VHS tapes, jet models and really snazzy T-shirt. Had a great bistro with a cool view of the field. Retired Colonel Kissinger used to hand there, he was a very friendly person. I have a DVD about that ultra high altitude jump. Boards of Canada used Dayvan Cowboy for the soundtrack.

www.npr.org/2016/02/27/468321247/what-its-like-to-freefall-from-20-miles-above-the-earth

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Kittinger

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Excelsior


----------

